# 567 John Deere baler twine issue



## khelgert (Jul 16, 2015)

I own a 567 John Deere baler, love the baler, but every bale I make this year is loose on the left side or when the tie arms return to the home side. The right side is beautifully nice and tight but it progressively gets more and more loose as it works it's way across. Checked my twine tensioner and tie arms. Everything is in working order. Any help is much lyrics appreciated


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there a groove wore in your twine tensioner? Also check the ones on the twine arms too.


----------



## khelgert (Jul 16, 2015)

Nope no grooves. New plates on tensioner and tie arms are in good shape also.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Are you skimping on twine and twine spacing and number of wraps on left hand side? Could be your not getting enough wraps to hold the tension on the bale after the twine is cut. Might try stopping a bale right before twine cuts and check the twine tension. (Make sure to be safe checking the twine.) If it is tight try adding more wraps on left end.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not familiar with th JD but can't you set the monitor for more end wraps?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It been a 8 yrs since I used twine but I'm fairly confident number of end wraps can be adjusted on 467/567 balers by pushing key pad on monitor. I agree to increase number of end wraps.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Try switching the baler to manual tie mode ( rocker switch on monitor cable) and move the twine arms across about 1/4 of the way. Then pull on the twine and check the tension. The compare at another point about 3/4 the way across. The tension should be similar, If the left side of the bale has enough hay in it and the twine is loose it has to be a twine tension or twine routing problem. If it has been like this all year you may have inadvertently threaded the arms wrong at the start.


----------



## khelgert (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. When it quits raining I'll try that out


----------

